
Singular Value Decomposition (SVD) for Programmers - dragandj
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Numerics-4-Singular-Value-Decomposition-SVD
======
dragandj
The source code for the software used:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

